# DNS problem with D-Link 2640 router



## Sevenoaker (Oct 19, 2007)

For some time I had been successfully using an old Belkin router to connect my two Win 2000 PCs to the UK broadband network Virgin Media. Recently the Belkin broke, so I bought a D-Link DSL 2640B wireless router as a replacement. This router installed OK and works for a time (anything from 5 minutes to an hour) after which time it fails as described below.
Before describing the problem, I would clarify two things. First, the 2640 starts up fine when no PCs are connected on the LAN. The DSL light comes up steady, and the internet light comes on. I think there is nothing wrong with the router or the way it establishes the connection. I configured the router with the D-Link CD wizard.
Secondly, I can always reliably fall back to connecting either of my PCs to the Virgin network using the broadband modem that they provided when we signed up for the service. So this seems to suggest there is nothing basically wrong with the PCs or the Virgin network.
The problem with the 2640 goes as follows.
At some indeterminate time (I cannot trace it to any specific event) the internet connection gets lost by the router; the internet light goes off and the DSL light goes back to blinking (trying to re-establish the connection). When I turned the router log on, I was able to see that every time this happens, it is preceded by “DNS query failed” messages. When I discovered this, I thought we were just a step away from solving the problem. However I was over-optimistic.
At present the router is set to look for DNS server addresses 194.74.65.68 and 194.74.65.69 which are the Virgin DNS addresses. My PC is set to obtain DNS server address automatically. However, I have tried every combination of these settings on both router and PC, and nothing solves the problem.

The output from ipconfig/all on my PC is as follows

Windows 2000 IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TUBE
Primary DNS Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-650 Fast Ethernet PC Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-BA-79-D7-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 20 October 2007 09:30:32
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 21 October 2007 09:30:32

Any ideas or suggestions as to what to look at next?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Two thing to try before sending the router back for a repair/replacement.

Download and install the latest firmware for the router.

Do a factory reset on the router and reconfigure for your environment.

I'm guessing these have about a 20% chance of fixing it, but it sounds like a bad router.


----------



## Leemo (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Sevenoaker,

I am also experiencing this issue, but I am running Windows Vista with the D-Link DSL-2640B. Please could you confirm you updated the firmware to fix or if you returned the router to the shop.

Thanks


----------



## Sevenoaker (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello Leemo

I decided that given the advice I had received, the best and easiest option was to take it back to the shop and get a replacement. I ended up getting a Netgear DG834GTwhich was incredibly easy to install and works a dream.

Good luck!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably the correct move. :grin:


----------

